# Tecumseh lh318sa



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Does anyone know on the tecumseh what the thread size is for attaching the new chute mounting plate to the front of the engine? I AM upgrading to the new 4 way chute control 753-08388A? I circled the part in blue the bracket i am talking about. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

